# كم تكلفة بناء منزل 275 متر فى مصر 2013



## d_abdallah (12 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مقبل على بناء منزل واود من الاخوه المهندسين عمل حساب مبدئى عن تكلفة بناء الخرسانه والطوب ثم حساب اجمالى التشطيبات (لوكس) 

المساحة 275 متر صافى يدخل فيها المناور بالاضافه للبروزات 

الادوار خمسة ادوار اربعه سكنيه والارضى مخزن وجراج الدور الثانى على شقتين والباقى على ثلاث شقق 

السقف كامرى وانا اللى هشترى الخامات فى الصبه والتشطيبات والعمال مش هيخدوا غير المصنعية بس 

يا ريت لو يكون الحساب تفصيلى يعنى الطوب لواحده والارضيه لوحدها والصبات لوحده


----------



## م عامر (12 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
أتصور لو وضعت هذا الموضوع في قسم الهندسة المدنية حتلاقي تجاوب أكثر لأنهم أهل الاختصاص


----------



## d_abdallah (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لحضرتك

لو مش دا المكان المناسب للموضوع يا ريت حضرتك تحذفه


----------



## engmze (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هنعرف ازاى الكمية من غير مانعرف كم عدد القواعد وابعاد القاعده 
كم عدد الاعمدة وابعاد الاعمدة وارتفاعها 
كم مسطح البلاطة بالبلكونة وسمك السقف كام 
كم مسطح الحوائط عشان نطلع المحارة والدهان 
كم مسطح الواجهه فى جوانبها الاربعه ولا جانبين ولا فى جيران ولا ايه عشان نطلع بياض الواجهه 
الموضوع مش كمية 275 صافى ولكن الموضوع عايز تفاصيل وابعاد ورسومات عشان نحسب 
وربنا يسهلك على الكمية الصحيحه باذن الله


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> هنعرف ازاى الكمية من غير مانعرف كم عدد القواعد وابعاد القاعده
> كم عدد الاعمدة وابعاد الاعمدة وارتفاعها
> كم مسطح البلاطة بالبلكونة وسمك السقف كام
> كم مسطح الحوائط عشان نطلع المحارة والدهان
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## d_abdallah (13 أكتوبر 2013)

engmze قال:


> هنعرف ازاى الكمية من غير مانعرف كم عدد القواعد وابعاد القاعده
> كم عدد الاعمدة وابعاد الاعمدة وارتفاعها
> كم مسطح البلاطة بالبلكونة وسمك السقف كام
> كم مسطح الحوائط عشان نطلع المحارة والدهان
> ...



شكرا لاهتمامك 

انا كنت عايز حساب مبدأى للتكلفه عشان اعرف ان كنت هقدر على الموضوع ولا لا
بحيث لو طلع الموضوع فى مقدرتى الماليه هبدأ فى الرسمه والتراخيص 

وشكرا تانى لاهتمامك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

d_abdallah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مقبل على بناء منزل واود من الاخوه المهندسين عمل حساب مبدئى عن تكلفة بناء الخرسانه والطوب ثم حساب اجمالى التشطيبات (لوكس)
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
كحسابات مبدئية 
تكلفة المتر المسطح شامل اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى واعمال المبانى فى المتوسط من 450 وتزداد الى 500 جنيه اذا ادخلت تكاليف ادخال المرافق وتشطيب السلم والواجهات 
اما بالنسبة لتكلفة الاساسات تحسب كتاليف دور كامل
وبالتالى يكون اجمالى التكاليف = عدد الادوار + 1( الاساسات ) * مسطح الدور * 500
= 6*275*500= 825 الف جنيه تقريبا .

وفى حالة الرغبه فى اى مساعده تخص الرسومات او التراخيص او التنفيذ إن شاء الله نستطيع مساعدتك

تحياتى


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كحسابات مبدئية
> تكلفة المتر المسطح شامل اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى واعمال المبانى فى المتوسط من 450 وتزداد الى 500 جنيه اذا ادخلت تكاليف ادخال المرافق وتشطيب السلم والواجهات
> اما بالنسبة لتكلفة الاساسات تحسب كتاليف دور كامل
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## d_abdallah (13 أكتوبر 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كحسابات مبدئية
> تكلفة المتر المسطح شامل اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى واعمال المبانى فى المتوسط من 450 وتزداد الى 500 جنيه اذا ادخلت تكاليف ادخال المرافق وتشطيب السلم والواجهات
> اما بالنسبة لتكلفة الاساسات تحسب كتاليف دور كامل
> ...



شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام 

حسب ما سمعت ان تكلفة البناء بتكون اقل بكثير لو انا جبت الخامات بنفسى واعطيت العمال اجرة المصنعيه فقط 
الكلام دا صحيح ؟؟ ولو صحيح تبقى التكلفه هتقل فى حدود كام؟؟ 

وطبعا لما هبدأ باذن الله اكيد هستعين بخبرتكم هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

d_abdallah قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على الاهتمام
> 
> حسب ما سمعت ان تكلفة البناء بتكون اقل بكثير لو انا جبت الخامات بنفسى واعطيت العمال اجرة المصنعيه فقط
> الكلام دا صحيح ؟؟ ولو صحيح تبقى التكلفه هتقل فى حدود كام؟؟
> ...


----------



## ahmedhamid (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انا لسه مخلص مبنى فى نفس المساحه تقريبا عمل 680 الف


----------



## eng_mohd2005 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

بص يا دكتور المتر عضم بس يعنى خرسانات و مبانى بيتكلف تقريبا من 600 الى 800 جنيه حسب نوع السقف و كمية الحديد و حاجات كتيرة لو حضرتك محتاج تفصيل يا ريت نتواصل على الميل [email protected]


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ahmedhamid قال:


> انا لسه مخلص مبنى فى نفس المساحه تقريبا عمل 680 الف



هل السعر يشمل تشطيب الواجهات والسلم والمدخل .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 أكتوبر 2013)

eng_mohd2005 قال:


> بص يا دكتور المتر عضم بس يعنى خرسانات و مبانى بيتكلف تقريبا من 600 الى 800 جنيه حسب نوع السقف و كمية الحديد و حاجات كتيرة لو حضرتك محتاج تفصيل يا ريت نتواصل على الميل [email protected]



هذا السعر مبالغ فيه كثيرا .
تكلفة الهيكل خرسانات ومبانى لن تتعدى 500 جنية / م2 ( تنفيذ ذاتى )


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> هذا السعر مبالغ فيه كثيرا .
> تكلفة الهيكل خرسانات ومبانى لن تتعدى 500 جنية / م2 ( تنفيذ ذاتى )



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## d_abdallah (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ahmedhamid قال:


> انا لسه مخلص مبنى فى نفس المساحه تقريبا عمل 680 الف



كام دور ؟؟

ولو ممكن تفرد لنا كل شئ لوحده يعنى الاساست بكام والمبانى بكام والصبه بكام ؟؟


----------



## d_abdallah (15 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت تفيدنا اكتر


----------



## mahmoudyassin1000 (18 مارس 2016)

لو ارض مساحة 100 متر تكلف كام دور ارضى وخمسة ادوار علوى


----------



## mahmoudyassin1000 (18 مارس 2016)

من فضلك باسعار 2016


----------



## samehemary79 (27 مارس 2016)

up


----------

